# Kayak



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it safe to use a river running yak in the surf? Got one from the early eighty's, today for free.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

It should be OK in the bay or the Inlets but not sure how it would hold up in the surf. Is it plastic or fiberglass? and how long is it.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Its 13 ft. long and made of a reinforced plastic. Its an old town, so I think its made pretty good. I probaly won't take it out when its rough.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Play around with and get use to it in calm water. as you get more comfortable with it try it in small choppy water. Don't forget the PFD.
Old town has been around for awhile and has a model that looks alot like the WS Pungo. If yours ls a recreation model (large open cockpit) then it should be able to handle the upper bay. Slap a rod holder on it and start having fun in protected water.
www.oldtowncanoe.com
Also stop in at a kayak dealer and find out more info about your kayak. They should be able to give you more info about its capability.
Be safe and have fun.


----------

